# What is your anti-cancer diet?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Looking for ideas here. From what I have read, I go with the following:

Oatmeal with berries from frozen berry mix.
Cauliflower (raw) and carrots as a midmorning snack
Pinto beans with fresh spinach, a clove garlic, tumeric and some cheese for lunch.
Orange juice, grape juice, and a pomegranite juice as much as possible
Multivitamins (just for good measure)
Sunflower seeds as an afternoon and evening snack
Kale/lettuce salad with maybe chicken and cheese but some days I go meat-less
Popcorn in evening (whole grain) as a snack

Trying to think of ways to work tomatoes in. Our off-season fresh tomatoes are terrible in quality and expensive. I was thinking maybe tomato juice. And I confess I sneak in some butter here and there - with the oats, beans, and popcorn. Just last night I cut the popcorn butter in half and used olive oil.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

:buds::hijacked::drum::hijacked:
That was my son replacing the long spiel I just typed, lol.
Anyways grass fed butter is great in abundance, preferably fresh and raw.
Watercress is one of the most anti cancer has there is. Green onions are a close second.
Garlic needs to be crushed ten minuets prior to cooking so enzymes can be most effective. Tomatoes are more anti cancerous if there cooked.
Most importantly all these foods need to be GMO free and grown biodynamic not just organic if possible. 
Soak all grains for twelve hours before eating or baking with them.
Orange justice although it contains vitamin C is high in an amino acid that viruses thrive on, therefore it's best not to drink it when sick.
These are just off the top of my head. I'm a huge fan of the Weston A Price foundation and Rudolf Steiner and his philosophy of biodynamic agriculture. Those are the main sources of my dietary beliefs rather than conventional diets.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Eat organic "whole" foods, modified Paleo style. We usually grow our own fruits/veggies, fish, crab, shrimp, hunt, etc... We don't smoke, drink (almost never), or do drugs. While DH does eat sugar daily, I don't. I go on hikes almost every single day (usually 45 minutes or longer). We only drink pure well water (had ours tested). I don't drink soda, fruit juice, or anything processed. I drink herbal teas, green loose leaf tea varieties, 2 cups of coffee max daily, and raw milk. To get the highest health benefits of Garlic, eat it raw.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness never knew that about Orange Juice. Is there any type of juice that is not high in amino acids?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you heard of the Hallelujah Diet? Check it out and do some reading. 

Also, Dr. Joel Fuhrman......Eat to Live.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ban all sugar and fruit juices.
Avoid all grains and high starch foods.
Limit total carbs intake to <100 grams a day.

Eat tons of healthy vegetables like leafy greens and brassica's
Have some but limit tomatoes, carrots, beets, or other sugary veggies.

Have natural fats butter, cream, and lard.
Eat an avocado.  
Avoid corn oil, canola, vegetable oils.
Make fats the bulk of your calories.

Eat a moderate amount of high quality protein.
Beef, lamb, pork, fish, Eggs, etc...
Not protein powders. Not processed meats. Real food. 
About 30% as a max.


Ancel Keys was wrong and has a huge hand in the epidemic of "diseases of civilization." 


P.S. Note the egg... It is the perfect human food when fried in butter. Hi fat, moderate protein, and low carb. 

7 grams of fat.......... 63 kcals
6 grams of protein.... 24 kcals
.4 grams of carb........2 kcals


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I have also learned recently that fat is your friend... good, wholesome, natural... FAT! Agree on the grain-free.... check out Paleo Diet... I modify it to eat potatoes and rice in small amounts... and beans rarely. 
Cut out dairy... except butter. NO soda, lunch meat, processed sausage.
Go easy on nuts and fruits.
Gut permeability issues are at the root of ALL diseases! Everything you eat is to nourish the body, but if the gut lets in particles that aren't broken down enough, your body will rebel by raising your blood sugar, storing fat, raising your blood pressure, shutting off blood flow, etc, etc....
Gluten Sensitivity is a problem for EVERYONE! Some people just don't manifest it in the gut... but it shows up in the diseases we develop in response to the body trying to shut it off. I learned so much when I realized gluten was making me sick! I've listened to more than 100 hrs of online seminars by the world's top medical people. Whether they are the leading heart specialists, internal medicine, neurologists, oncologists, etc.... these people have figured out that it all starts in the GUT! Leaky gut syndrome is another to look up. One Dr. reversed her MS by changing her diet. She was in a semi-reclined motorized wheelchair and decided to study and heal with food. She can now ride a bike many miles! Dr. Wahls is her name. Amazing results these people have had reversing heart disease, diabetes, etc... by eliminating gluten and increasing the quality of food eaten.

Debbie


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Personally, I believe that biggest thing anyone can do to avoid cancer is to eat organic. 

Then, drastically cut down on carbohydrates. Simple, complex, does not matter. They all break down to simple before entering your bloodstream. 

Like some others have said, fat really is your best friend. A high-fat diet is extremely beneficial. Weston A Price found that there were no healthy traditional cultures that did not eat a lot of fat; the calories from fat ranged from 40-80%!

I also follow the WAPF diet. For more info on it, check out their website. It really is the BEST nutritional website in existence. www.westonaprice.org


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Anti- Cancer diets are great and work IF one also eliminates external chemical exposures...lotions, shampoo/conditioner, perfume, laundry soaps, booty wipes so on and so on


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Caw5Vgq3QcE&app=desktop[/ame]

A little off topic but a great documentary on cancer healing


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have read that fruits like grapes are good for this. So would not grape juice be good?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I consume lots of greasy cheeseburgers and tons of french fries. 

My theory being a heart attack will beat cancer to the draw.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

MichaelZ said:


> I have read that fruits like *grapes* are good for this. So would not grape juice be good?


If you are eating organic grapes, they are good for you. Otherwise, grapes are the #1 most highly poisoned fruits sold in the US (according to the statistics). I am referring the amount of pesticides which cannot be effectively washed off. 

One thing to consider about juice? How much fruit is in that juice...would one really eat that many pieces of fruit...is that amount of fruit too much...where is the fiber...processed foods are not good for you (including fruit juice). The amount of sugar in fruit juice is very high, even unsweetened fruit juice (back to how many pieces of fruit were used to make it...). Imagine how many grapes are required for one glass of juice (!!!).

Using a juicer at home is far healthier, but still has one issue (the high amount of fresh fruit used to make the juice). It takes 3 or 4 apples to make one (8) oz glass of juice (sometimes more). Would you eat 3 or 4 apples at a sitting? I've made and canned fruit juices, but have very seldom had any (very small amounts).

I forgot to post- I do not eat corn since I don't consider it food.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not on any particular diet but I eat broccoli every day. Broccoli is one of the super-foods that has several anti-cancer chemicals and compounds in it. I found out about it from a participant in a 35 year old cancer control study being done by one of the universities here. It has two control groups of 200 women each who all have history of cancer in their families. All women were committed to sticking with the study for 25 years or more. One group of 200 are not on any particular diets, that is they can eat whatever they want for whatever reason except they cannot ever eat broccoli. The other group of 200 can also eat whatever they want but they must eat one serving of broccoli every day. The study has been going on for 35 years now but after 25 years (and to date now) none of the women in the group who must eat broccoli every day have gotten any cancer yet. Some of the women who were in the other group that agreed to not eat broccoli have gotten cancer, I don't know the exact percentages.

You can do an internet search on "broccoli for cancer" and you'll get tons of websites come up with interesting information about broccoli being a super-food that fights cancer. The following link explains about some of the anti-cancer chemicals found in broccoli and broccoli sprouts that are not found in other cruciferous greens. It's very interesting:

http://jonnybowden.com/does-broccoli-fight-cancer/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Cancer needs sugar. I have heard that if you can get your glucose low enough for several days, you might be able to kill cancer. One doctor recommends a water fast every year to push glucose level way down and kill any cancers that may be starting up. Check out any of the youtube videos by Dr D'Agostino on cancer.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

dh was incorrectly dx'd 4 times, when he was finally correctly dx'd with stage 4 pancreatic adenonoma cancer, and they shook his hand and said good bye, we went home and furiously looked up stuff on the internet

I think her name is Johanna Budwar or Budwig, look up alkaline diet and look up flax seed oil -which is associated with Johanna B.

Dh (I saw later on his chart) was predicted to live another 6 to 8 weeks. He lived another year (I think had he been dx'd correctly he might have beaten it)

because we followed the flax seed oil (no, not seeds, the oil) and he ate the most alkaline thing he could keep down (canned asparagus, there wasn't any fresh around in January)..... after 3 months a dr called him, and was surprised he wasn't dead.

Couple months after that we went and he was Xrayed. All of the small tumors were gone, except for the giant one that was laying on his spine. They at first thought that they had the wrong Xray, they thought it belonged to another patient, because it was clear except for the one tumor.

Stay away from sugar, grains, eat your veggies raw (except when in 'nader' period, after chemo) I am not an expert on anything and there is no one right answer for everyone. Dh refused chemo, because he felt bad enough.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Sherry I am sorry for your loss and grateful for your sharing your experience.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Reishi Mushrooms (as tea) are supposed to be good for TREATING ailments & cancer.

Debbie


----------

